# puppy or adult?



## coloradogsd1 (Mar 17, 2013)

I went to look at a litter of pups from a CL ad. They were also going to be selling the parents. Cute pups typical black/tan at 5 weeks old. they were also looking at selling the 3 year old male/father.

The adult male was stunning black/red. Use to be an outdoor dog. Long story on how they arrived at getting the two dogs but at that time the female was expecting. So they decided to have the litter instead of taking them to the pound. I think they figured they would make a buck on selling the pups and then sell off the parents. I spent some time with the dogs, very friendly they are keeping all pups, male and the female out in the garage because they cant let the adult male in the house because they have a older lab and they don't get along.

The pups will be AKC papered, I looked at the fathers pedigree and there's nothing special in it. No titles or anything that would stand out. I googled the reg name and found some not so great reviews on the kennel.

The male was a very sweet dog but didn't care to play fetch or listen, has no recall but would rather just do his own thing, would need some obedience training and some bonding but was very treat motivated. I do plan on going over tonight with my 9 year old daughter. I would like to take the male out for a walk around there neighborhood to see how he would react around kids playing, cars and other dogs that will be out. 

Anything I should be looking for? Of course, I know my daughter would rather have a cute puppy LOL


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

I think you'd have a harder time transitioning a 3 year old outdoor dog to being an indoor family pet than you would a puppy. Some dogs have no issues doing it, but I also know of plenty that have a tough time of it.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

The pups will sell. The parents will be harder to place. Yeah I know everyone loves a cute pup but by taking the adult you save a dog too. 

I would really consider the adult. Easier I think than a puppy.


----------



## Debanneball (Aug 28, 2014)

Kayos and Havoc said:


> The pups will sell. The parents will be harder to place. Yeah I know everyone loves a cute pup but by taking the adult you save a dog too.
> 
> I would really consider the adult. Easier I think than a puppy.


Easier in most ways, agreed. What if they are not housetrained.. HUGE mess.. But, yes, save a life!


----------

